# Anderson Varejao Picture/Update Thread



## remy23

Some fans at RCF had the idea of honoring Anderson with his own thread and I think it's a great idea. If you find any good pictures, please post them.


----------



## Kekai

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*

:laugh: Anderson is the man!


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*

If you guys want separate picture thread of each player. i can put up a sticky with links to all the threads


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*

*Double Post*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*

*AV is my 2nd favorite player on the Cavs behind James! *


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*

Someone find that pic of him stuffing it in on JO during the olympic qualifiers. That was nasty.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*



Pioneer10 said:


> If you guys want separate picture thread of each player. i can put up a sticky with links to all the threads


That's fine by me.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*


----------



## HoopStar

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> *AV is my 2nd favorite player on the Cavs behind James! *


:yes: He's my second favorite Cav as well


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*































































Anderson and his brother Sandro.


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> *AV is my 2nd favorite player on the Cavs behind James! *


Mine too.


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*














































AV in the São Paulo Fashion Week:





































AV in Brazil Stockcar Race:


----------



## remy23

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*

Some of those pictures remind me of clips on the internet of Varejao playing streetball. He probably wasn't wearing the right shoes to be hooping but it was still funny to see him out there (got his ankles broken a few times but didn't lose heart, came back to block a guy afterwards).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*



remy23 said:


> Some of those pictures remind me of clips on the internet of Varejao playing streetball. He probably wasn't wearing the right shoes to be hooping but it was still funny to see him out there (*got his ankles broken a few times but didn't lose heart, came back to block a guy afterwards*).


That's why I love Varejao, he doesn't give a **** who he's playing against or what happens on the court. He just keeps playing his game and hustling all over the floor.


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*



remy23 said:


> Some of those pictures remind me of clips on the internet of Varejao playing streetball. He probably wasn't wearing the right shoes to be hooping but it was still funny to see him out there (got his ankles broken a few times but didn't lose heart, came back to block a guy afterwards).


Yeah, he wasn't really playing too serious either, very relaxed, they were all just having some fun.

http://www.klar.com.br/sistemas/tra...etballbrasil.com.br/videos/fininhovarejao.wmv


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*



















Fighting with Big Ben:










This picture is one of my favorite:


----------



## SkywalkerAC

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*

He and the Brazilian national team start playing friendlies tomorrow against Venezuela. Anderson+Splitter+Hoffa=one hell of a frontline.

Hopefully there will be reports and hopefully more pictures in the days to come. There certainly will be come the main event at the end of august.


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*



SkywalkerAC said:


> He and the Brazilian national team start playing friendlies tomorrow against Venezuela. Anderson+Splitter+Hoffa=one hell of a frontline.
> 
> Hopefully there will be reports and hopefully more pictures in the days to come. There certainly will be come the main event at the end of august.


Last night:

Brazil - 91
Uruguay - 75

Anderson Varejão - 21 minutes, 6 points, 6 rebounds, 3 blocks, 2 steals, 2 assists.

I'm not sure about AV stats, I got them from the Raptors board.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*

Anyone have reports from these games?


----------



## burnet

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*

http://www.urubasket.com/

AV 21 min, FG 2/6, FT 2/2, Pts 6, reb 6(2 of.), block 3 :cheers: , As 3, 
TO 2, St 2 and Fouls 3


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*

Brazil is killing Canada(Without Steve Nash) right now in Brazil... Anderson and Hoffa playing Great! Anderson is the Man! Look at this line up...

PG-Leandrinho
SG-Alex Garcia
SF-Guilherme Giovannonni
PF-AV
C-Tiago Splitter

Some of the Bench(Best Ones):
C-Hoffa
PG-Nezinho(He's great... anyone here knows him?)

Disappointing so far:
PG-Marcelo Huertas


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*

Thanks for the updates guys: keep them coming.

Don't forget to be critical - we're all going to homers in this forum and I would like to know if AV has made soome actual improvement over last season


----------



## KingoftheCourt23

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*

For you who can get the stats of these games, PLEASE include his free throw shooting. If he has made large steps to becoming a better free throw shooter then he can get more minutes.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*

Ok... i don't know how much longer it will stay on... but here are the stats... in poruguese:

http://www.cbb.com.br/scout1/univdf/vivo001.htm

It goes like this...

JOGADOR / NOME-player name; (T)-titular (starting); 3 PONTOS-3 points; 2 PONTOS-2 points; L. LIVRES-free throws; PONTOS-points; REBOTES-rebounds; TEMPO-minutos jogados (minutes played); CE-certos (made); TT-tentados (attempts); %-acerto (% made); PTS-pontos (points); DE-defesa (defensive); AT-ataque (offensive); TO-total (total); BLO-bloqueios (blocks); REC-roubadas (steals); ***-assistências (assists); ERR-erros (turnovers); FAL-faltas (fouls); ENT-enterradas (slam dunks); EFI-eficiência (efficiency); TIME-team totals


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*

Brazil - 100
Canada - 77

AV Stats - 12 points (5-7 FG; 2-3 FT), 9 rebounds, 2 blocks, 2 steals, 2 assists in 23 minutes.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*

I would love to see more of that ^ this year!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*

Brazil - 79
Canada - 77

AV - 6 points (2-3 FT), 12 rebounds (4 off), 2 blocks, 1 assist, 1 steal in 22 minutes.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*

Looks like AV is still a machine on the boards :biggrin: . 

I'm hoping he bulked up in the offseason so he can get the majority of minutes backing up Z (without racking up fouls).


----------



## JPBulls

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*

The 2-10 from the field wasn´t very good. But he is a block and rebound machine, he is making some pretty blocks...

I will watch live (at the Arena) 3 brazilian games next week, I hope to have some pictures do add to this thread.


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*



JPBulls said:


> The 2-10 from the field wasn´t very good. But he is a block and rebound machine, he is making some pretty blocks...
> 
> I will watch live (at the Arena) 3 brazilian games next week, I hope to have some pictures do add to this thread.


Wow, that would be really nice. :yes:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*



JPBulls said:


> The 2-10 from the field wasn´t very good. But he is a block and rebound machine, he is making some pretty blocks...
> 
> I will watch live (at the Arena) 3 brazilian games next week,* I hope to have some pictures do add to this thread.*


That would be great if you could post some pics! :biggrin:


----------



## JPBulls

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*

I just come back from the Brazilian NT practice. I saw some really interesting things about Varejão. First one time when the practice had stoped to the players drink water he stayed in the court practicing his jump shoot and he just nailed EVERY SINGLE ONE!! I think he made like 20 in a row, he was shoothing like 1 or 1,5 meters inside the 3 point arc (I don´t know in feet but is should be 15 or 18 feet i gues). Myself and one guy near me couldn´t believe what we were seeing, and the shoot were all only net!!! If he can regurlaly hit those open shoots his ofensive game will improve a lot.

Another thing was 1 simulated quarter that the team palyed, and Varejão completaly dominated, he score like 15 pts in 10 minutos (5-6 from the line). I didn´t had a camera, but I will try to get one to take some pictures wednesday or thursday.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*

^ Thanks JP for the updates


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*

Am I the only one who feels that Varejao will end up nabbing most (if not all) of Drew Gooden's minutes by the end of the season.


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*

I still feel that Drew was a throw-in in what was considered at the time and will be considered in the future, the Anderson Vererjao trade.

As far as minutes though, unless Ferry brings in another big man, it looks as though Anderson will be getting all of the backup center minutes. So I don't know how much that will really eat into Drew's time.

The idea of having Anderson and Drew both come off the bench for a frontline is kind of cool.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*

An Anderson Gooden frontcourt is very exciting in that the Cavs would be awesome running team with those two on the floor together. It also is a great change of pace after having Z in there. Definitely should be tried next year


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*

Lebron
Pavlovic
Jackson
Gooden
Verejao

Not a bad second unit, no? That was close to the best team the Cavs put out there last year. And throwing it against second units could be fantastic.

I hope Mike Brown cooks the lineup so that there is never a time where Lebron or Z are not on the floor.

That always drove me crazy when Silas would have a lineup out there without Lebron or Z. There's no excuse for it really. The Lakers figured it out, how to have Kobe or Shaq on the floor at all times. There's no reason you can't also figure it out for the Cavs.

Especially now that you have Hughes. So you can sit Lebron or Z towards the end of the first, and then bring them back in a quarter way into the second quarter.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*

^Yep exactly with Lebron, Z, and Hughes there is no excuse not to have a scorer/facilitator on the court at all times. 

As for the PG situation, none of the available PG's were all that great, and next year's class outside of Jason Terry isn't that much better. I'm not a huge fan of Dickau, Pargo at all....and Blake is more of a backup.

Paxson deserves the blame for this problem, if we still had our draft pick we could have had Jack.


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*

we should change the title of this thread.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*

Great game onight Brazil X Argentina... Brazil played reeeeeally well and even with a LOT of TO still managed to kick ***! 91 x 59! :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Starting Line Up:
C-Splitter - The BEST of the game!
PF-Varejao - Energetic as always! Picked up 2 fights!
SF-Giovannonni - Scored all of his points in fast breaks!
SG-Marcelinho - The best scorer we have today along with Barbosa!
PG-Barbosa - Not the best game... Too mny TO... but was good...

Some Stat Lines:
Name Min Pts 2pfg 3pfg ftm-fta OR-DR-TR *** Stl Blo F TO
Varejao 23 8 2-4 1-1 1-4 2 3 5 1 3 0 4 3
Splitter 25 11 4-7 0-0 3-6 2 10 12 3 0 0 3 2
Barbosa 29 16 2-3 5-10 0-0 1 2 3 6 4 0 3 6
Araujo 14 4 2-4 0-0 0-0 1 6 7 0 0 1 5 4
Alex Garcia 21 10 1-3 2-4 3-4 1 5 6 3 2 0 3 2
Giovanonni 27 11 0-2 5-6 1-2 1 4 5 2 0 0 2 1
Marcelinho 28 20 4-6 0-2 8-9 0 3 3 0 0 1 2 4


----------



## JPBulls

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*










Varejão and Splitter... I thought Varejão was the better player, but after 3 games it´s clear that Splitter is already a better player, he will have a nice future in the NBA and will be the best brazilian of this generation by far.

Later I will have a picture of Varejão with me and will post. I have some other pictures of him that I will post later too...


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*

Man they beat up on Argentina: who was playing for the Argentinians?


----------



## JPBulls

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*



Pioneer10 said:


> Man they beat up on Argentina: who was playing for the Argentinians?


Brazil dominated Argentina, 91 X 59. It was the Argentina B team, only 4 olympians.

Just to put in perspective the risk that the USA team is having of not classifying to the Mundial. Uraguai beat Argentina 2 times, Argentina beat Canada, Canada beat USA easily. Brazil beat all teams. I know that still have some time to the USA practice, but it isn´t looking good...


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*



JPBulls said:


> Brazil dominated Argentina, 91 X 59. It was the Argentina B team, only 4 olympians.
> 
> Just to put in perspective the risk that the USA team is having of not classifying to the Mundial. Uraguai beat Argentina 2 times, Argentina beat Canada, Canada beat USA easily. Brazil beat all teams. I know that still have some time to the USA practice, but it isn´t looking good...


 I didn't even know the US was playing - who are the players involved? I doubt it's our even F team


----------



## JPBulls

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*



Pioneer10 said:


> I didn't even know the US was playing - who are the players involved? I doubt it's our even F team


This USA team is the one that will need to finish top 4 (top 5 if argentina is at the top 4) to classify to the Japan Word Championship in 2006. 

Jerome Beasley - ala-pivô - Sioux Falls-CBA (USA) 
Charlie Bell - ala - Leche Rio Breogán (Spain) 
Tyus Edney - armador - Lottomatica Roma (Italy) 
Corsley Edwards - ala-pivô - Sioux Falls-CBA (USA) 
Noel Felix - ala-pivô - Yakima-CBA (USA) 
Lynn Greer - armador - Dynamo de Moscou (Russia) 
Jimmie Hunter - ala - Sebastiani Rieti (Italy) 
Kris Lang - pivô - Unicaja Málaga (Spain) 
Aaron McGhee - ala - Pusan KTF (South Korea) 
Marque Perry - armador - Olympiakos (Greece) 
Alex Scales - ala - Samsung - (South Korea) 
Ron Slay - ala - Asheville - NBDL (USA) 

I though they would classify easily but now I can really see they finishing worst than 5th.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Anderson Varejao Picture Thread*



JPBulls said:


> This USA team is the one that will need to finish top 4 (top 5 if argentina is at the top 4) to classify to the Japan Word Championship in 2006.
> 
> Jerome Beasley - ala-pivô - Sioux Falls-CBA (USA)
> Charlie Bell - ala - Leche Rio Breogán (Spain)
> Tyus Edney - armador - Lottomatica Roma (Italy)
> Corsley Edwards - ala-pivô - Sioux Falls-CBA (USA)
> Noel Felix - ala-pivô - Yakima-CBA (USA)
> Lynn Greer - armador - Dynamo de Moscou (Russia)
> Jimmie Hunter - ala - Sebastiani Rieti (Italy)
> Kris Lang - pivô - Unicaja Málaga (Spain)
> Aaron McGhee - ala - Pusan KTF (South Korea)
> Marque Perry - armador - Olympiakos (Greece)
> Alex Scales - ala - Samsung - (South Korea)
> Ron Slay - ala - Asheville - NBDL (USA)
> 
> I though they would classify easily but now I can really see they finishing worst than 5th.


 That's the sad state of US international hoops - only the non NBA'ers are involved.

I guess Bell has had the best career of any of these guys


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody

USA might not get far with that team... unless they start playing some defense...


----------



## Pioneer10

Another question: Did Splitter really look that much better then Anderson?

I'm not sure I read the boxcore right but Splitter seems to like to shoot the long ball. Does he have more skill then Anderson or is he more athletic. Just curious.

I'm also particularly interested to see if Anderson has bulked up a bit and if he's added to any of his parts of his game (post scoring)


----------



## ¹²³

Thanks for changing the thread title.

Tiago Splitter will probably be the best player of this Brazilian generation. He doesn't like to shoot the long ball that much (althought he has a solid mid-range J), his offensive game is played more inside the key and the kid knows how to handle the post position pretty well. He still has a long way to go, but I'm pretty optimistic about him.

AV is the best role player you can get, but he can't really lead any team out there. But he is on an excelent position staying with the Cavs and 'Bron. Great defender, energetic player and knows that he should do all the little things to make his team succeed. I would say he bulked up a little bit more, he has the frame to carry more muscles, but I'm not sure we want to see his movements limited in the court. We shouldn't expect him to become a primary offensive weappon.


----------



## Pioneer10

Hmm I think Ferry needs to find away to steal Splitter so we can have him replace Gooden  He's got to have some of that Spurs magic in him left


----------



## ¹²³

Pioneer10 said:


> Hmm I think Ferry needs to find away to steal Splitter so we can have him replace Gooden  He's got to have some of that Spurs magic in him left


Yeah, very well put. 

If Barry finds a way to pull this off, it would really look Spurs-like.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody

Brazil played a laaaaaaazy 1st half but came back crushing at the 2nd! I see now why Canada did beat the USA, they can defend INSIDE and really shoot from outside... amazing! 92 - 76!

Starting Line Up:
C-Stevam - This guy can really blck shots... and is FIERCE all the time! A Mutombo type...
PF-Splitter - Already our best player. So complete. Can score, defend. it's beautiful to see him play
SF-Giovannonni - His REALLY FAST, scores a LOT in Fat Breaks and shoots 3 really well
SG-Marcelinho - Had a TERRIBLE game... but his our best SG IMO...
PG-Barbosa - This guy is the perfect fit... I see him not doing so good in Phoenix beacause of lack of confidence... HE OWNS THE TEAM... we play depending on how HE is playing... Played really well... Still focused too much on scoring... But his our best PG... 1 TO only!

NOME MIN 3PTS 2PTS FT DR-OR-TR BLO STL AS TO F PTS
Splitter 27 1-1 3-6 5-9 8-1-9 1 2 1 0 3 14
Barbosa 28 2-3 7-9 7-10 3-0-3 0 2 2 1 2 27
Araujo 22 0-0 2-11 0-0 5-4-9 2 2 0 1 5 4 
Giovano 28 2-6 5-6 0-1 3-1-4 1 0 1 1 0 16
Stevam 17 0-0 2-3 2-2 0-1-1 4 0 1 0 4 6 

Andy did not play... Small injurie... But he will play Against USA

Splitter will end up being the best one... but AV is not far behind at all.. he can do everything Splitter does at defense... MAybe just less footwork... Both ar agile and fast, can run with the ball... pass... Splitter is just more polished... He KNOWS what he is doing... AV just seem tooo crazy sometimes


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody

Forgot to mention that Andy is a LOT more agressive than Splitter... if he wants to score he goes for it... Splitter is too shy sometimes... If he can pass or score he will always end up passing... Will never hit the 20pts aberage like that...


----------



## JPBulls

Splitter is only behind Varejão at the rebound departament. HE IS A FAR BETTER DEFENDER!! His man to man defense it´s just amazing, I agree that he can try to score more, he is effective scoring but needs to force more the offense to him instead os scoring at the flow of the game.

It´s not a coincidence that Splitter let the team leading by 5, when he returned we were losing by 10 and when he left again we were leading by 20!! He completaly changes the game defensively...

This brazilian team will go as far as Splitter and Leandrinho go... Leandrinho has everything to be a Marbury kind of player in the league, he dominates at the offense... Today I was behind the Canada bench, when Brazil was dominating I yell to the Canada Coach, " too much barbosa today, hein!!", he just looked at me an give and smile, he torched the canada defense.

I will prabaly only have the Varejão pictures next week, will travel this weekend but I will post them...


----------



## futuristxen

If the Vasquez thing scares enough teams off of foriegn players, maybe Splitter can end up a Cav with his fellow countrymen.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody

Another Great game for the Brazilian Squad... USA never had a chance... These players are just too weak and will not qualify for the world cup... Thee i said it... Except for a break down and we blowing our 20-point lead at the 3rd Q the ame was ours to win... All of our main players had a good game... Splitter beeing the best as always... He is going to make an impact on the NBA just as he goes there... He attacked the basket more and tried to carry the team.

Giovannonni took a punch in the face(TV showed) that the Refs did not call and was ejected as he complained. Varejao did not play.

Start Line Up:
C-Hoffa
PF-Splitter
SF-Giovannonni
SG-Marcelinho
PS-Barbosa

NOME MIN 3PTS 2PTS FT DR-OR-TR BLO STL AS TO F PTS
Hoffa 31 0-1 4-12 3-6 6-4-10 1 1 2 2 3 11 
Splitter 32 0-1 5-12 5-8 6-5-11 0 1 3 4 5 15
Barbosa 26 3-5 3-7 3-4 0-2-2 0 3 1 3 5 18
Marcelinh 30 3-10 2-7 4-5 6-0-6 0 1 4 1 1 17


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody

Just for you to know... So far... end of the 3rd... Brazil is winning against USA again 75 x 62... And Varejao is the BEST on court EASILY... Splitter and Marcelinho also having great games...

Varejao 23:25(Time) 1-1(3PFG) 5-6(2PFG) 6-8(FT) 19(PTS) 8(DR) 3(OR) 11(TR) 1(A) 1(STL) 1(TO)3(F) 28(EFI)


----------



## remy23

*Brasil 100, USA 96*










http://www.cbb.com.br/

20 points (5-6) FG, (1-1) 3PT, (7-12) FT, 14 rebounds (3 offense), 1 block, 1 steal, 1 assist, 1 to.

AV seems to be over the minor wrist injury from earlier.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Brasil 100, USA 96*

Wow great line for AV. But he's proved himself against NBA talent last year and the squad for the US is mostly NBDL quality players


----------



## JPBulls

A few more pictures that I took at the Brazil X Argentina Game:

Varejão back at the start of the game:










Practicing FTs:










Ft at the game:










Boxing out:










The entire Brazil Team when the National Anthem was being played:











In a few day I will have my picture with varejão...


----------



## remy23

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ¹²³

FIBA Americas Championship Day 1 

The tournament started. Brazil won easily against Venezuela (111 - 88).

AV saw limited minutes due to a injury. I don't know too much details about it, but it seems like a light thing, since he will probably play against USA today.


----------



## remy23

*SI.com - NBA - Thursday, August 25, 2005*

*Cavs' Varejao dislocates shoulder*



> SANTO DOMINGO, Dominican Republic (AP) -- Brazilian forward Anderson Varejao will miss the rest of the Americas World Championship qualifying tournament after dislocating his right shoulder on Thursday in Brazil's 96-94 loss to the United States.
> 
> Varejao, an energetic rookie last season with the NBA's Cleveland Cavaliers, was elbowed by U.S. forward Aaron McGhee while fighting for a rebound with two minutes remaining.
> 
> He immediately grabbed his right shoulder and left the court grimacing in pain. The U.S. won the game with three last-second free throws by Lynn Greer.
> 
> "The initial diagnostic is that he needs 15 days of rest," Brazilian coach Lula Ferreira said after the game. "It's a hard blow for us."
> 
> Brazil is the favorite in the 10-team tournament, which began on Wednesday and ends on Sep. 4.


----------



## ¹²³

Bad news.

For AV and the Brazilian squad. 

He was still productive in the minutes he got. 

15 points, 11 rebounds, 3 steals and 1 block.


----------



## Pioneer10

****! This better not be serious.

He did put up a nice line - anyone have the boxscore from that game?

I know Charlie Bell had 20 and Barbosa had *37* points


----------



## ¹²³

I couldn't find the box-score yet.

Some reports in brazilian sites are saying that Anderson will return to Cleveland this friday to start his treatment. The doctors are saying he will need to stay 3-4 weeks without any effort, they are not sure if surgery will be needed.


----------



## futuristxen

AGH!

He better not miss much of the season.
I guess we should keep Drew around for a little longer.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

*Uh Oh "Wild Thing" goes down*

http://www.cleveland.com/sports/plaindealer/index.ssf?/base/sports/1125048840292520.xml&coll=2

read article..

Cavaliers General Manager Danny Ferry and coach Mike Brown went to the Dominican Republic on Wednesday to watch Cavs forward Anderson Varejao play for Brazil in the Americas World Championship qualifying tournament. 

Unfortunately, they didn't like what they saw on Thursday. The 6-11, 230-pound Varejao scored 15 points but had to leave the game against the United States after getting elbowed in the right shoulder while battling for a rebound in the fourth quarter of the Americans' 96-94 victory. He immediately grabbed his right shoulder and left the court grimacing in pain. 

"He's coming home tomorrow for tests," Ferry said of Varejao in an e-mail Thursday night.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23

Bummer. I hope he is full strength come season. He could be the key piece of the bench in my mind.


----------



## angel_br

Hi, everyone! I'm Brazilian and I watched the game when Anderson got his shoulder deslocated. Poor guy... He yelled because of pain!

Sorry for my English.


----------



## angel_br

Here's a pic of Anderson, watching Brazilian team today:


----------



## futuristxen

AGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

THEY CHOPPED OFF HIS ARM!!!!!


:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 

WHAT MANNER OF WITCHDOCTORY HAVE WE HERE!?


----------



## remy23

*THE PLAIN DEALER | Friday, September 02, 2005*

*Varejao to have shoulder surgery*



> Cavaliers forward Anderson Varejao likely will need surgery to repair his dislocated right shoulder, which would mean he would miss training camp and the beginning of the 2005-06 NBA season.
> 
> Varejao was expected to return to Cleveland from his home in Brazil on Thursday night and be examined at the Cleveland Clinic this morning, with the expectation that surgery would follow, a Cavs spokesman confirmed Thursday.
> 
> Varejao, 22, was obtained in the trade that brought Drew Gooden from the Orlando Magic for Tony Battie and two second-round draft choices and became a fan favorite as a rookie last season. His ferocious rebounding and hustle more than made up for his meager averages of 4.9 points, 4.8 rebounds and 16 minutes in 54 games last season.
> 
> But now he has suffered two straight injuries that could jeopardize his relentless attack of the boards.
> 
> On Jan. 24, just as then-coach Paul Silas was contemplating moving Varejao into the starting lineup, the 6-11, 230-pound rookie suffered a high ankle sprain and missed 17 games. He never quite regained his form.
> 
> His latest injury occurred while he was playing for his native Brazil against the United States in the Americas World Championship qualifying tournament on Aug. 25 in the Dominican Republic before the watchful eyes of Cavs General Manager Danny Ferry and coach Mike Brown. After scoring 15 points, Varejao accidentally was elbowed in the right shoulder and had to leave the game late in the fourth quarter. The U.S. won the game, 96-94.
> 
> He was expected to return to Cleveland the next day, but his arrival was delayed by visa problems.


----------



## ¹²³

> But now he has suffered two straight injuries that could jeopardize his relentless attack of the boards.


He can't really play any other way. I doubt he changes because of this injury.


----------



## Pioneer10

****!!!! This is not what I wanted to hear. Now we need to sign a backup PF as well. There is definitely no trading Gooden now


----------



## ¹²³

Pioneer10 said:


> ****!!!! This is not what I wanted to hear. Now we need to sign a backup PF as well. There is definitely no trading Gooden now


Does anyone have a clue how much time the kid will need to recover?


----------



## Pioneer10

Ferry is looking like a genius for signing Marshall now. Even if AV misses the first month of the season, the PG position still looks pretty good with Marshall and Gooden. Just means we need to get backup C till AV is back


----------



## KingoftheCourt23

Man, this sucks. Now Drew will definetly not be traded. I think that is good we kept him or else we would be stuck. I hope he can recover fast.


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 09/02/2005 | Injury to keep Varejao out up to five months*

*Cavaliers forward has successful surgery on injured right shoulder*



> Anderson Varejao's energetic, often frantic, style of play when chasing rebounds made him a fan favorite during his rookie season with the Cavaliers.
> 
> But for the first half of his sophomore season, Varejao will likely be relegated to cheerleader. The 6-foot-10 Brazilian forward might be out up to five months after undergoing surgery on his dislocated right shoulder at the Cleveland Clinic on Friday. Varejao hurt it last week during a game at the Americas World Championships qualifying in the Dominican Republic.
> 
> Varejao, who averaged 4.9 points, 4.8 rebounds in 54 games last year, will certainly miss the start of the season and could be out until February.
> 
> The operation was performed by Cavaliers head physician Dr. Richard Parker and Indians head physician Dr. Mark Schickendantz.
> 
> “I spoke with Dr. Parker and he told me the surgery was very successful,'' said Varejao's agent, Herb Rudoy. “I'm not a doctor, but I know this injury usually takes four or five months to heal. Another one of my clients (Golden State Warriors forward) Mickael Pietrus had the exact same injury last summer, and he missed 4 ? months.''
> 
> This is the second significant injury of Varejao's career, and both have been accidental. Last February, teammate Lucious Harris fell and rolled onto Varejao's ankle, causing him to miss 17 games. The shoulder injury occurred in a game against the United States, when Varejao was accidentally jarred from behind late in the fourth quarter.
> 
> “We feel bad for Anderson. He worked very hard this summer,'' Cavaliers general manager Danny Ferry said in a statement. “We know it is a difficult time for him, but we also know he'll work even harder to rehab and come back strong. His return will give us something special to look forward to.''
> 
> *Booth meeting*
> 
> With Varejao's injury, the Cavaliers must seriously look to add another big man to the mix. Earlier this week, coach Mike Brown met with free-agent center Calvin Booth.
> 
> The 29-year-old Booth was waived by the Milwaukee Bucks, using the amnesty provision last month. The Bucks will pay him $13.2 million over the next two years, but he's free to play anywhere.
> 
> The 6-foot-11 Booth averaged just 2.4 points and 2.1 rebounds in 51 games with Dallas and Milwaukee last season, but he has a reputation of being a good defensive player, especially blocking shots.
> 
> There is some demand for Booth. According to league insiders, Booth has talked with six teams and has offers from three.
> 
> The Cavaliers met with free-agent center Jahidi White last month. Free agents Andrew DeClercq and Christian Laettner are also believed to be on their radar screen.
> 
> The point guard market thinned on Thursday, when Earl Watson and the Denver Nuggets agreed to a contract. The Cavaliers are still interested in Damon Jones and are waiting for him to make a decision.
> 
> *Big new sponsor*
> 
> Following in the lead of the Detroit Pistons' relationship with Rock Financial, one of Cavaliers owner Dan Gilbert's companies, the Cavaliers announced home games this season will be sponsored by Cub Cadet.
> 
> The multimillion dollar deal will attach the Cub Cadet name to everything from the scoreboard to employees' uniforms. Only four NBA teams have such sponsorship deals.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Beacon Journal | 09/02/2005 | Injury to keep Varejao out up to five months*

5 freakin months: blows but again it's not the entire season. AV will be a great boost to get in the second half of the year


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

5 months???......very disappointing. Gooden/Marshall is enough at the PF but we are very thin at center without AV. 

We might need to look into getting both White AND Booth if they will sign for the minimum. 

Man this sucks!


----------



## ¹²³

I doubt he will stay 5 months out of action. Let's wait until we have a doctor's take on the time span for rehab.


----------



## ¹²³

Any updates on his recovery?


----------



## remy23

^ Various articles have said February is the return date. We are looking at 2 months or less.


----------



## ¹²³

remy23 said:


> ^ Various articles have said February is the return date. We are looking at 2 months or less.


Thanks.

If someone find anything in an article, please post here.


----------



## remy23

*News*



> *Click Me!*
> 
> *Injury updates*
> 
> Cavs swingman Sasha Pavlovic is off crutches and will be out of a boot on his sprained left ankle by the end of this week. Pavlovic said Thursday he's hoping to return to practice by the end of next week. He suffered the injury last week in Sacramento.... Ira Newble has taken part in two full practices this week and hopes to be available to play sometime in the next week.... *Anderson Varejao continues to lightly practice and rehab his shoulder and might be able to return in the next month.*


It had been said that February would be the return date for Varejao but if he can return early, that would be fantastic.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^Man that would be awesome, it's just not the same watching the Cavs without my boy Varejao. 

He will be a serious lift to our bench, Brown will love him.


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 12/24/2005 | Varejao on track for early return*












> _Cavaliers notebook_
> *Varejao on track for early return*
> 
> *Should rehabilitation is ahead of schedule*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* Wild Thing's return might be close.
> 
> The Cavaliers are not publicly budging from their stance that Anderson Varejao's return from shoulder surgery will come in early February. Behind the scenes, though, there is some tentative optimism he could be back within two weeks or so.
> 
> Varejao is scheduled to rejoin full practice right after the new year and could be available for games shortly after that if he has no setbacks. The Cavs are planning to proceed cautiously to make sure he has enough strength in the shoulder to handle being in a game.
> 
> When Varejao's severely dislocated right shoulder was surgically repaired Sept. 2, the Cavs didn't guess when he could return. Conservative estimates had it at five months.
> 
> The 6-foot-10 Varejao, who suffered the injury while playing for the Brazilian national team in August, has been ahead of schedule in his rehabilitation for weeks and has been involved in practices for about a month.
> 
> Varejao averaged 4.9 points and 4.8 rebounds in 54 games last season, winning over fans and teammates with his energetic play.
> 
> *Z on record pace*
> 
> Heading into Friday night, Zydrunas Ilgauskas was shooting a career-best 89 percent at the free-throw line after going a perfect 11-of-11 Thursday night in Chicago. If he keeps it up, he could break an NBA record for big men. The best 7-footer percentage for an entire season is .882, which Joe Kleine accomplished in 1989-90.
> 
> *Dribbles*
> 
> Sasha Pavlovic is nearly three weeks off his left ankle sprain but still not close to returning. He'll probably need another week before being able to practice.... The Cavs lead the NBA in free-throw attempts made per game at 24.2.... LeBron James is averaging 31 points and shooting 50 percent. The most recent player to average more than 30 points and shoot 50 percent or better was Michael Jordan in 1991-92.


----------



## remy23

*Varejao working way back*












> _*The Cavaliers have not set a specific date on the return of forward Anderson Varejao but the early indication is that time is near.*_
> 
> *Varejao working way back*
> 
> Wednesday, January 04, 2006
> 
> *Branson Wright
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> he Cavaliers have not set a specific date on the return of forward Anderson Varejao but the time is near. Although limited, Varejao practiced for the second straight day and the anticipation on his comeback is growing.
> 
> "Anderson is getting healthier and healthier, and this team will be very good when he comes back," Cavs forward LeBron James said.
> 
> "Adding any one to the mix who was in jured will make this team bet ter," guard Eric Snow said. "But Anderson's of fensive rebounding, defense and overall talent [bring] a great deal to the team. We all saw what he did for us last year and hopefully he'll do the same this year. He'll be a great addition."
> 
> Varejao, who averaged 4.9 points and 4.8 rebounds in 54 games last year, has been out all season. He dislocated his right shoulder last summer during a game at the Americas World Championships qualifying game in the Dominican Republic. The Brazil native was injured when someone ran into him from behind and knocked him to the court. Arthroscopic surgery was performed at the Cleveland Clinic in September.
> 
> "I was scared when I got hurt, and you never know after surgery," Varejao said. "Now, I'm OK. I had some contract during practice, and my shoulder feels good."
> Varejao is antsy after only two days of practice.
> "I'm so excited to be back," said Varejao, a 6-10 power forward and center. "I'm feeling good in practice. I just need to get more confidence in my shoulder. I practiced and I feel good and I hope to come back soon and help the team. Defense and rebounding is my game."
> 
> Before his injury, Varejao worked on improving his game. But the biggest improvement has been his English.
> 
> Varejao, who speaks Portuguese, said time spent with an English tutor will also help him on the court.
> 
> "I understand English better," Varejao said. "Knowing the language is very important because you can learn the plays faster and I can communicate on the floor better with my teammates. When you're playing before a big crowd with all of that noise, you need to be able to understand your teammates and what plays coach is yelling out to you."
> 
> Center Zydrunas Ilgauskas was drafted by the Cavs out of Lithuania in 1996. Ilgauskas has overcome the language barrier. He said the ability to communicate with teammates on and off the court is paramount.
> 
> "Being able to communicate on and off the court will make Anderson feel more comfortable," Ilgauskas said. "Speaking English makes you feel more comfortable and it lessens being homesick. I see the difference [in Varejao's progress]. He understands everything now. You don't have to spend so much time explaining. That will certainly help him during practices and games."
> 
> *Draft:*
> 
> The Milwaukee Bucks drafted Snow in the second round of the 1995 NBA Draft. The Bucks traded Snow's rights to Seattle. Snow was initially disappointed when he couldn't play for the Bucks. It would have teamed Snow with his college backcourt mate in shooting guard Shawn Respert.
> 
> "We thought we were going to still be able to play together," Snow said. "That didn't last long because the Bucks drafted me for Seattle. Shawn was drafted in the first round [by Portland] and his rights were traded to Milwaukee. We didn't even get a chance to talk and dream before the trade because cell phones weren't big back then."


----------



## remy23

*AV update*



> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Brown stands by his guard*
> 
> *Finally:*
> 
> Brown said that forward/center Anderson Varejao, who has missed the entire season while recovering from surgery to repair a dislocated right shoulder, is close to returning. "It could happen next week," Brown said. . . . Center Zendon Hamilton, waived last week before his $720,000 contract became guaranteed, will be signed to a 10-day contract by the Cavaliers.


Varejao will be back very soon. I’m happy to read this because he’s been sorely missed.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: AV update*



remy23 said:


> Varejao will be back very soon. I’m happy to read this because he’s been sorely missed.


Just in time for the West Coast trip! We really need to pick up at least 3 wins on that trip, hopefully Andy is ready for 15-20 mins of PT right off the bat.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Varejao is probable for the Lakers game!! :banana: 

http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/13603632.htm



> There's a good chance Anderson Varejao will make his season debut tonight against the Lakers at the Staples Center. Varejao, out all year after offseason shoulder surgery, has been cleared for practice for the last week and a half and is ready. Brown said before the team left the final decision will be made after this morning's shootaround.


----------



## remy23

Praise the lord!


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 01/28/2006 | Defense keeping Varejao on bench*












> _Cavaliers notebook_
> *Defense keeping Varejao on bench*
> *Injured shoulder mostly healed, but Brazilian’s deficiencies defending hurt case for playing time*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *INDIANAPOLIS -* When Anderson Varejao went down with a serious shoulder injury last summer, the Cavaliers considered it a piercing loss.
> 
> When he plowed through his uncertain rehab schedule much quicker then expected, his return was eagerly anticipated and he was considered needed.
> 
> Yet Varejao, a 6-foot-10 Brazilian who was an invaluable energy sub as a rookie last season, has failed to make much of an impact at all. Lately, he hasn't even been playing meaningful minutes. All insist his once badly damaged right shoulder is mostly healed. But he still seems to be a long way off from being the impact player he was last season.
> 
> Team officials privately were concerned Varejao was favoring the shoulder in practices leading up to his return, but hoped he'd learn to trust it more. But the shoulder hasn't been as big of an issue as his defense, which has stuck out in his brief appearances. He's often struggled to keep his man in front of him.
> 
> “It's hard to come back and not play, but I understand the situation,'' Varejao said before the Cavs took on the Indiana Pacers on Friday. “You always want to play, you want more minutes. I think this is a normal feeling.''
> 
> Part of the reason Cavs coach Mike Brown has been reluctant to play him -- he'd played just 35 minutes in eight games heading into the weekend and has no stats to speak of -- is because backups Donyell Marshall and Alan Henderson have been playing well in front of him. But the defensive issues haven't helped, either.
> 
> “He's missed all of training camp and the first two months of the season so it is going to take time to get game ready,'' Brown said. “More or less, the guys in front of him are playing solid. It is tough to take a guy out.''
> 
> Even though Varejao won over former coach Paul Silas, who was reluctant to play him at first as well, and the entire fan base with his vigor, his lack of history with the current regime seems to have left him at square one.
> 
> “I need to keep working and waiting for my chance so I can be ready when it comes,'' Varejao said. “Every big guy is playing good; that's it.''
> 
> *Marty update*
> 
> Cavs rookie Martynas Andriuskevicius got his first spell of extended playing time since summer league in his debut with the NBA Development League's Arkansas RimRockers on Thursday night. In his team's 103-101 win in Austin, Texas, Andriuskevicius scored 14 points on 7-of-11 shooting, grabbed six rebounds, handed out four assists and blocked three shots in 29 minutes off the bench.
> 
> *Dribbles*
> 
> The Cavs played their eighth road game in their last nine outings Friday -- and the schedule doesn't get easier. Three of the team's next four games are against division leaders -- the Phoenix Suns and New Jersey Nets at home and the Miami Heat on the road.... Zendon Hamilton's second 10-day contract expires Monday. The Cavs will either have to sign him for the rest of the season or let him walk. He has yet to play during his two 10-day contracts.


----------



## futuristxen

His defense looks fine to me. He does need to get comfortable with the system yes. But he's quicker on his defensive rotations than any big man we have. I think we all secretly thought this was going to happen. It's going to be March before he's really back to doing the things he did last year. And by then it will probably be too late to get him in there.

Alan Henderson was a helluva find by Ferry.


----------



## ¹²³

He did well in there against the Suns. 7 boards and 6 points in 19 minutes.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Yes he did. Its more than stats that makes him great. Its the energy he brings to the court


----------



## CHKNWANG321

He Battles for every rebound and really makes it difficult for the other team to do anything in the post


----------



## Pioneer10

¹²³ said:


> He did well in there against the Suns. 7 boards and 6 points in 19 minutes.


 I love stats but I don't think those numbers give a good indication of how big of an impact AV had. His hustle and energy are ridiculous: need to see the +/- with him over the next couple of weeks


----------



## futuristxen

Man. Andy looked good out there. That Marshall/Verejao frontline was pretty ****in' cool. Drew better watch himself. He was kind of trying to do too much again on the court. Andy just goes in and does work. Nice stats, but the stats don't show how many deflections and how much frustration he causes for other teams. I think he makes us more dangerous defensively. His presence gets big guys flustered, and then the guards shoot the passing lanes and get the steals.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Andy is not a stat guy. His presence goes well beyond numbers, we are just flat out a different team defensively with him on the floor. 

AV can really move his feet, and his energy is ALWAYS there. His offense is not that bad either, he has the ability to put the ball on the floor and finish inside. 

Honestly I might be in the minority thinking this but Varejao is gonna be a star. He is the type of big man you have on a championship team.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

> His presence goes well beyond numbers


amen, preach it


----------



## KingoftheCourt23

AV played great but lots of credit has to be given to Coach Brown. He put AV in their because Z could not handle the high screens. AV is quick enough to stay with Nash on switches. I believe if he was still injuryed the Cavs probably would have been blown out. He had that much of an impact. The crowd looked as if it were jumpin and most of the energy is brought by him.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Yah, it seems like the crowd at the Q is never really loud. But when Andy makes some big plays the place errupts. I remember thats how it was last year also, when i went to the games.

I havent been to a game, where He has played yet this year


----------



## futuristxen

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Honestly I might be in the minority thinking this but Varejao is gonna be a star. He is the type of big man you have on a championship team.



Well I'm in that minority with you then. I've always felt this kid destined for big things. I remember when we traded for him, I was saying, the deal was for Verejao, and Gooden was a throw-in. I still believe that. Gooden is a good player. But Andy changes whatever game he is playing in. And those players are hard to come by. And his style paired with Lebron James is deadly.


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 01/30/2006 | Seldom-used Varejao pumps life into Cavs*












> _Notebook_
> *Seldom-used Varejao pumps life into Cavs*
> *Energetic forward plays best game of season in victory over Suns*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* Anderson Varejao has been patiently waiting for his chance to contribute. It came Sunday.
> 
> The second-year forward missed the first 32 games of the season with a shoulder injury and, since returning three weeks ago, hasn't seen much meaningful action. With the Cavaliers flat-lining and in need of some athletic play against the Phoenix Suns, Varejao was the perfect ingredient.
> 
> He played his best game of the season, scoring six points and grabbing seven rebounds in 19 minutes off the bench.
> 
> What doesn't show up in those stats was how his energy helped change the flow of the the game.
> 
> “You can't say enough about Andy,'' Cavs guard Damon Jones said. “The energy and effort he gave us was enormous.''
> 
> Not only did Varejao's work around the glass help the Cavs win the rebounding battle 50-31, holding the high-scoring Suns to just two second-chance points, but his quickness for his size made a difference.
> 
> With the Suns' small and quick lineup, the Cavs starting front line of Zydrunas Ilgauskas and Drew Gooden struggled. Cavs coach Mike Brown called on Varejao, who had played just seven minutes in the previous four games, to help out.
> 
> It made an immediate impact and allowed the Cavs to switch the way they were playing defensively on the pick-and-roll.
> 
> There were times when Varejao found himself guarding the explosive Steve Nash and other much quicker players, but he held his own and kept them in front of him, an issue that had prevented him from playing more recently.
> 
> By forcing jumpers and taking a charge, Varejao helped the Cavs hold the Suns to just 37 percent shooting in the second half.
> 
> “We know we're going to get hustle, rebounding, and he's going to help on defense,'' LeBron James said. “I know he feels good to be back playing.''
> 
> *Hamilton up*
> 
> Forward Zendon Hamilton's second 10-day contract expired Sunday, and the Cavs chose to let him become a free agent instead of signing him for the rest of the season as required by league rules. He has played in just 11 games, averaging 2.3 points and one rebound. Hamilton was only active for one game in the past 20 days and didn't play. He was well-liked by the team for his effort during practices.
> 
> He was informed after the game and said goodbye to teammates, some of whom were upset and hoped that he could be re-signed later.
> 
> *Dribbles*
> 
> James is averaging 31.5 points, 7.5 rebounds and 6.8 assists in six career games against the Suns.... The Cavs are 5-0 since moving Sasha Pavlovic into the starting lineup.... With his 44 points, 11 rebounds and seven assists Sunday, James becomes just the fourth player in the past 15 seasons to post at least those numbers in one game, the others were Larry Bird, Michael Jordan and Hakeem Olajuwon.... The Cavs are 9-3 when their reserves score 30 or more points. Cavs reserves scored 35 Sunday.


----------



## remy23

*Varejao's wildness happily returns*












> *Varejao’s wildness happily returns*
> 
> Monday, January 30, 2006
> 
> *Burt Graeff
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> Nicknames are cool only when they make sense. Virtually everyone who follows the Cavaliers knows Anderson Varejao's nickname: Wild Thing.
> 
> Varejao, a reserve forward/center has looked anything but wild since recovering from arthroscopic surgery to repair a dislocated right shoulder in September.
> 
> The coaching staff and front office have been waiting for the energy Varejao provided as a rookie last season, when he averaged 4.9 points and 4.8 rebounds in 16 minutes a game.
> 
> In front of a national television audience and a sellout crowd at The Q on Sunday, they got it.
> 
> In 19 minutes off the bench, Varejao had six points, seven rebounds and took one offensive charge. In eight games before Sunday, he had two points, seven personal fouls and 10 rebounds in 35 minutes.
> 
> Varejao, 23, and Suns guard Leandro Barbosa, 23, are native Brazilians who played together on the Brazilian national team as 17-year-olds. They dined together on Saturday night in Cleveland.
> 
> "He's a little frustrated that he's not been able to play like he did last season," Barbosa said. "He just needs patience."
> 
> Varejao, who has appeared tentative at taking the ball inside, lowered his head and took it past Phoenix's Kurt Thomas midway in the second quarter. He was fouled on the play. The driving layup, along with a subsequent free throw, cut what had been an 18-point deficit to 47-37.
> 
> Early in the fourth quarter, with the game tied at 91, Varejao stood in to take an offensive charge from the Suns' Eddie House.
> 
> Varejao was gone when reporters entered the Cavaliers' locker room afterward, but others spoke for him.
> 
> "Anderson did a great job without having a training camp or playing the first two to three months of the season," said Cavaliers coach Mike Brown.
> 
> "He gave us some energy, especially when we began to switch every pick-and-roll. He did a nice job of keeping the ball in front of him."
> 
> LeBron James liked what he saw. "We know what we are going to get out of Andy every night," James said. "That is hustle and rebounding.
> 
> "He is going to talk on defense, he is going to help on defense. I know he feels good to be back playing with us. I know it's good to see him."


----------



## futuristxen

It's weird just how much Verejao changes the way the Cavs play. I can't wait to get Hughes back. Bron, Hughes, and Verejao should force a ton of turnovers and play a really quick switching defense.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

futuristxen said:


> It's weird just how much Verejao changes the way the Cavs play. I can't wait to get Hughes back. Bron, Hughes, and Verejao should force a ton of turnovers and play a really quick switching defense.


 Yes sir, Hughes return will make this team that much better. His defense abilities are top notch. WIth his stealing skills and AV's energy. Gonna be some exciting basketball :banana:


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 02/08/2006 | Varejao putting skills to good use*












> *Varejao putting skills to good use*
> *Forward brings flair for charge gained in Europe onto court for Cavaliers*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* Anderson Varejao appreciates art, at least his internationally colorful wardrobe suggests it. It takes such an eye to match that hair with loud clothing.
> 
> He appreciates other creative exercises as well, such as the art of taking a charge. Of course, it is easy to say that now.
> 
> He's taken seven in the past week, but he didn't learn it in the last week.
> 
> Varejao insists it came from his boyhood days in Brazil, but there's no doubt he picked up his master's while playing three seasons in Europe before coming to the Cavaliers last season.
> 
> More than a frequent shopper card from United Colors of Benetton came from Varejao's time with FC Barcelona, a championship team in Europe's top league.
> 
> There's little fast-breaking or double-teaming in Europe; it's man-on-man, five-on-five. They don't bother with such things as no-charge zones or defensive three-second calls.
> 
> They are just NBA inventions to promote scoring. Blocking shots isn't nearly as important of a defensive skill as picking a ball off the rim, which is not considering goaltending in the world of trapezoid lanes.
> 
> So Varejao learned to be quick and always try to beat his man to a spot, a valuable technique in any league.
> 
> “I'm always trying to be in position,'' said Varejao after practice Tuesday, as the Cavs prepared to play on the road against the Minnesota Timberwolves tonight. “It is about working hard and using your feet.''
> 
> Then there's the other talent, the exaggeration of the contact to appeal to the official. Calling it a flop grates on the ear of players who practice it. They'd prefer to call it flair. Another South American who honed his skills in Europe, San Antonio Spurs wicked wing Manu Ginobili, is recognized as the best flopper in the NBA.
> 
> Varejao is set to perhaps give him a run, for his well-timed backward gyrations, awkward and off-balance falls orchestrated with that hybrid look of surprise and mild agony.
> 
> Examples? His fall and expression were identical after being dropped with an elbow from the NBA's biggest man, Shaquille O'Neal, on Thursday, and from a direct hit from one of the NBA's smallest, when Milwaukee Bucks mite T.J. Ford KO'd him Monday night. He got both calls and another one, when he beat Michael Redd to a spot and crashed to the deck as Redd pivoted off him with 11 seconds to play in the narrow win over the Bucks.
> 
> “He annoys players. I can see other team's frustration when he's on the floor,'' LeBron James said. “He's a great help-side defender; he's always there so it is easier to gamble when he's on the floor.''
> 
> Since he was able to return to the lineup 14 games ago after recovering from a grotesque shoulder injury, the Cavs have changed. With a player of his size (a 6-foot-10 forward), agility and willingness to work, they've been able to be more aggressive on defense. It's especially so on pick-and-rolls, where Varejao is quick enough to bring help and rangy enough to hold his own on switches to smaller players.
> 
> “He gives us a lot of versatility because of his quick feet,'' coach Mike Brown said. “He has great hands and great anticipation. When he's out on the floor we're a different team sometimes.''
> 
> Call him different, call him annoying, call him Wild Thing. Just don't call him a flopper.
> 
> “Sometimes,'' he said through a smile and accent, “you need to make it look like charge, no?''
> 
> *Dribbles*
> 
> Both the Cavs and Timberwolves were benefactors of close calls by officials in tight wins Monday. The Cavs got a huge call on Varejao's charge in their win over the Bucks. The Wolves' Kevin Garnett was allowed a blocked shot on Phoenix's Shawn Marion at the buzzer that was oh-so-close to a score-tying goaltending call.... The participants of the Skills Challenge on All-Star Saturday were announced. James will be joined by Steve Nash of the Suns, Dwyane Wade of the Heat, and Chris Paul of the Hornets.... Cavs guard Ira Newble had another MRI that showed improvement in the infection in his face, but remained in the Cleveland Clinic for an eighth day.


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 03/06/2006 | Varejao plans to again play for Brazil*












> _Cavaliers notebook_
> *Varejao plans to again play for Brazil*
> *Despite suffering injury last summer, Cavaliers forward loyal to country*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* There is barely a day that goes by that Anderson Varejao doesn't deal with the results of his last game with the Brazilian National Team.
> 
> At the FIBA Americas Tournament in the Dominican Republic last August, Varejao injured his right shoulder in Brazil's first game against the United States.
> 
> He ended up needing surgery to repair the damage and missed the first 32 games of the Cavaliers' season.
> Not that ordeal nor the fact that he'll be going into a free-agent season have dampened his sense of nationalism.
> 
> Varejao has decided he will re-join his national team for this summer's FIBA World Championships in Japan.
> 
> “You grow up and dream about playing for your country,'' Varejao said. “You could get injured getting off an elevator. There's nothing you can do about that because it is basketball.''
> 
> Brazil expects to field a strong team with Varejao, the Phoenix Suns' Leandro Barbosa, and expected lottery pick Tiago Splitter, among others.
> 
> NBA teams have debated the risks of letting their high-priced talent take part in offseason events with their national teams. No team has set the precedent of putting their foot down, and the Cavs won't either.
> 
> LeBron James will play for Team USA in Japan and Sasha Pavlovic will be a candidate to make the Serbian national team that takes part as well.
> 
> *James officially named to Team USA*
> 
> USA Basketball officially announced the 23 players selected for the senior national team that will compete at the World Championships and 2008's Olympics in Beijing. James actually accepted his unofficial invitation from managing director Jerry Colangelo back in December. Colangelo made it public when the Cavs visited his Phoenix Suns in January.
> 
> Also named were Carmelo Anthony, Gilbert Arenas, Shane Battier, Chauncey Billups, Chris Bosh, Bruce Bowen, Elton Brand, Kobe Bryant, Dwight Howard, Antawn Jamison, Joe Johnson, Shawn Marion, Brad Miller, Lamar Odom , Chris Paul, Paul Pierce, Michael Redd, Luke Ridnour, Amare Stoudemire, and Dwyane Wade.
> 
> College players J.J. Redick and Adam Morrison were also invited and Colangelo said on a national teleconference that Indiana prep star Greg Oden will also be invited soon. That group will be paired down to 12 for the actual tournament in Japan. Colangelo has dropped strong hints that both Bryant and James have already been assured spots on the final roster.
> 
> Team coach Mike Krzyzewski said he's not yet sure how he'll use James.
> 
> “We have to see how he fits in with everyone else,'' Krzyzewski said. “He's the best multi-position player you could have. He's going to be one of our key players. Knowing how much he wants to get get better it will be fun to watch him grow.''
> 
> *Dribbles*
> 
> Sunday was Cavs coach Mike Brown's 36th birthday and Chicago Bulls coach Scott Skiles' 42nd birthday.... In his first two games back with the Arkansas RimRockers, Cavs rookie Martynas Andriuskevicius scored four points and grabbed three rebounds in 17 minutes.


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 04/14/2006 | Notes*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> *Varejao spared*
> 
> The NBA decided not to take any further action against Cavs forward Anderson Varejao following his ejection for a flagrant foul Wednesday in Detroit. Sometimes following such fouls, NBA vice president Stu Jackson levies additional fines or suspensions.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

I was just browsing the web and found this pic of andy. Its pretty funny lookin


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 04/24/2006 | Varejao provides ride on wild side*












> *Varejao provides ride on wild side*
> *When high-energy Cavs forward enters, intensity follows*
> 
> By Tom Reed
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* The NBA playoff debut of LeBron James drew comparisons to that of Magic Johnson.
> 
> Anderson Varejao's postseason entrance, meanwhile, was more along the lines of Cosmo Kramer.
> 
> The Cavaliers' reserve forward blew in through the side door Saturday afternoon with Hair Gone Wild, arms flailing, a disruptive and unwelcome guest for the Washington Wizards.
> 
> In Varejao's first one minute and 42 seconds of playoff action, he: grabbed three rebounds, made a free throw, committed a foul and drew two others against Wizards star Gilbert Arenas.
> 
> He finished with 24 high-energy minutes in a 97-86 win at Quicken Loans Arena.
> 
> “Every team that wins has a guy like Andy,'' Cavs guard Eric Snow said.
> This Human Electron in a headband is becoming more than a cult hero for his floppy locks and bounce-off-the-walls intensity.
> 
> His defensive presence and fearless approach have made him an effective player off coach Mike Brown's bench.
> 
> Since the start of April, he has averaged 25 minutes.
> 
> Don't look for that to drastically change in the postseason.
> 
> His grinding, irritating, brand of basketball translates well to the postseason, where he can unnerve opponents who must contend with him for four to seven games.
> 
> Here's a prediction: Varejao will draw a flagrant foul before James in this series. By week's end, half the Wizards are going to want to throttle the Cav dubbed “Wild Thing.''
> 
> “He is instant energy when he comes in,'' Cavs center Zydrunas Ilgauskas said. “I don't know where he gets it, but I'm glad he has it.''
> 
> The Brazilian international put up some impressive numbers in the regular season's final week, including a 14-point, 18-rebound effort against the Atlanta Hawks, as Brown rested his starters. Such production is unlikely to continue in the playoffs, but his hustle and willingness to sacrifice won't wane.
> 
> Varejao's traditional statistics (4.6 points, 4.9 rebounds) don't measure his value. During the regular season, he led the team in field-goal percentage (.527), rebounds per 48 minutes (14.2) and posted the best plus/minus ratio -- the team scores more points than it allows when he's in the game -- of any Cavalier backup.
> 
> The 23-year-old also has good hands. Rarely will you see him flub one of James' deceptive passes.
> 
> Varejao's raw offensive abilities, coupled with his poor foul shooting, however, probably won't enable him to become a consistent scorer. His development was hampered by missing the first 32 games this season due to a dislocated shoulder.
> 
> The Cavs, of course, don't rely on him for offense. Brown often uses him for long stretches in a quintet that includes James, Flip Murray, Larry Hughes and Donyell Marshall.
> 
> On a team known for its skill level and finesse, Varejao supplies much-needed grit. Remember when our parents used to sarcastically tell us, “Go play in traffic?'' That's Varejao's entire game.
> 
> He fights for rebounds. He takes charges. He fouls opponents often. He keeps plays alive by using his long arms and lanky 6-foot-10 frame to tap loose balls to teammates a la Dennis Rodman.
> 
> He gets in your face like a big, fluffy dog hopping on the bed at 7 a.m. Breath stinking. Slobber flying. Imagine dealing with that for 24 minutes a night for six more games.
> 
> Varejao absorbs his share of punishment, but doesn't back down. He has been the only Cavs teammate to physically challenge Rasheed Wallace for the Feb. 26 elbow that bloodied Ilgauskas.
> 
> “He really helps us with his versatility,'' Brown said of Varejao. “He's quick enough to face a guy like Antawn Jamison around the perimeter, but big enough to bang with a guy like (Brendan) Haywood underneath and, of course, he always brings energy.''
> 
> Brown knows he can't expect three carbon copies of Saturday's game. The Wizards should improve. They rallied from an 0-2 hole a season ago to beat the Chicago Bulls in the first round.
> 
> It says here the series will be a long one, and the level of intensity is about to rise.
> 
> Varejao should have no trouble adapting to a chaotic stage. He's already proven he can make an entrance.


----------



## remy23

*Varejao over JO*

Here is a video of "the dunk" Anderson had over Jermaine. Pretty brutal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mi0rARc7Kg&search=varejão

*Edit:* Don't click on the link. Copy the link, then paste it into your browser. Then the page should come up and load. 

Actually, that's not working well either. Basically, the url is correct except for the last "a" in Varejao's last name and the accent mark that goes over that "a." Just change that and it will work.


----------



## garnett

*Re: Varejao over JO*



remy23 said:


> Here is a video of "the dunk" Anderson had over Jermaine. Pretty brutal.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mi0rARc7Kg&search=varejão
> 
> *Edit:* Don't click on the link. Copy the link, then paste it into your browser. Then the page should come up and load.
> 
> Actually, that's not working well either. Basically, the url is correct except for the last "a" in Varejao's last name and the accent mark that goes over that "a." Just change that and it will work.


 That was nasty.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Varejao over JO*

Here it is:
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9mi0rARc7Kg"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9mi0rARc7Kg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Roscoe Sheed

I think Varejao is one of the most annoying players in the NBA.


----------



## remy23

^ I totally agree. He is annoying (I'd hate to play against him). But the more I think about it, Cleveland's lucky to have a guy like that on their team. Every team should have one guy who gets people mad and out of their game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Damn, Andy needs to get his shoulder strength back so he can finish like that again. This year it was all layups, didn't have that same explosiveness. 

Andy makes plays sometimes that make you wonder if he will develop into a legit star... 

I think Ferry needs to lock him up as soon as possible, don't even let other GM's near him.


----------



## futuristxen

I think Andy will be a legit star. It's just about continuing to develop and get healthy and stronger. I think he can be a more aggressive JO.


----------



## ¹²³

futuristxen said:


> I think Andy will be a legit star. It's just about continuing to develop and get healthy and stronger. I think he can be a more aggressive JO.


He is in a great position in Cleveland. I really can't think at any other team better to his development than the Cavs.


----------



## remy23

Apparently AV is playing for Brazil. As long as he avoids getting hurt, I hope he continues to have fun, play well and work out hard in the offseason. 

http://www.latinbasket.com/bra/bra.asp


----------



## JPBulls

You can check his stats in www.cbb.com.br.

He played well in his first game, 12 pts e 11 rebounds if I recall correct. And the energy that everybody loves, I think he had like 4 offensive rebounds from missing FT by the brazilian team, he really goes hungry for rebounds.


----------



## ¹²³

Brazil - 101
New Zeland - 83

Anderson with 18 points and 14 rebounds (4 OR) in 33 minutes.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man Brazil is churning out some talented players. 

Great to see Andy playing well :clap: This is good for his development


----------



## JPBulls

He was injured today, but doesn´t look bad... Imagine if he have a serious injury 2 years in a row playinf for brazil?? It would be sadly funny. He is playing good, but the FTs need a lot of work.


----------



## futuristxen

If he gets injured again, that would piss me off.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody

Relax.. just a scare.. he's playing already tonight.. :banana: 
By halftime he has:
11:50min
3pts (1-2 fg, 1-2 ft)
5rbs (3Df, 2Of)
1 St
1 As
0 TO
0 Blk

Slow game for him.. brazil won the first 3 games against the new zelanders.
In this 4th game, brazil is playing with backup team. :curse: 
Marcelinho Huertas (PG)
Alex Garcia (SG) (ex-spurs and hornets)
Guilherme Giovannonni (SF)
Caio (PF)
Estevam (C)

In the bench, Marcelinho Machado, Leandro Barbosa, Tiago Splitter, Andy Varejão, Nezinho, Murilo Becker.
Nene and Araujo asked NOT to be called to focus on the NBA (ridiculous).


----------



## remy23

I'm glad he's fine. He's played well and continues to gain experience; no need to have an injury spoil things. Go Brazil and go Varejao!


----------



## remy23

*Varejao improves his game*












> *Varejao improves his game*
> 
> Sunday, October 15, 2006
> 
> *Branson Wright
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> Anderson Varejao has estab lished his basketball identity with his floppy hair, the endless energy, the dives for loose balls and the tenacious rebounding.
> 
> He has not gone away from that style, at least during the first three games of the preseason. But a few adjustments may have made his game even better -- a consistent 15-footer and passing to the open man.
> 
> "I tried to work on everything coming into the season," Varejao said. "I worked on my defense and my offense. I'm going to have more time to play this year and try to show a little bit more of my offense."
> 
> Varejao was impressive on Saturday night but he sat the bench along with the other four starters in the fourth quarter as the Washington Wizards rallied to a 93-89 defeat of the Cavaliers in preseason action at The Q.
> 
> Larry Hughes scored 13 points and LeBron James had 12 in 22 minutes. Antonio Daniels led the Wizards with 15 points.
> 
> The Cavs jumped out early. Varejao, who started in place of Drew Gooden, who took the night off, wheeled and dealed by running the floor and scoring inside. He scored eight points in the first quarter and the Cavs led by nine.
> 
> "Andy's doing a great job," Gooden said of Varejao. "He provides energy, he rebounds and he plays good defense. That's what we need. One of our knocks is that we're not a deep team but with Andy, Donyell [Marshall] and Damon [Jones] and the young rookies coming along, we are a deep team."
> 
> Varejao also makes the Cavs deeper because he's healthy. He missed the start of last season because of a dislocated right shoulder he suffered during the summer. Now, he's at full strength from the start.
> 
> "This year is better because I'm here from the start with everyone," Varejao said. "I know the plays better and what coach wants. I know everything now. It's a different situation compared to last year and that's why I'm looking better."
> 
> Varejao and the Cavs looked better as they led by 15 late in the third but the Wizards rallied with a 33-18 run during the fourth quarter to seal the victory.
> 
> "The second half we did a poor job," coach Mike Brown said. "Our defense was not consistent and they basically knocked down anything they wanted to and that's why they ended up with 47 percent shooting from the field."


----------



## Pioneer10

> *Dribbles*
> • NBA front-office members keeping an eye on soon-to-be free agents are zeroing in on Anderson Varejao. Big men often get more money in the open market than their productivity suggests. With the league now coveting versatile big men who move well, Varejao might become the next. In his third season, Varejao has impressed with his first month of play.
> ``Someone is going to offer him $7 million or more per year,'' said one high-ranking league executive. ``The Cavs are going to have some tough choices with him.''
> All of it is simply conjecture in November; lots of things might change by July, including the number of teams with salary-cap space. Also, Varejao, who is averaging 6.9 points and 5.6 rebounds, is a restricted free agent, and the Cavs have his full ``Bird'' rights, which means they can match any offer.
> But with James' maximum contract kicking in next season, paying Varejao big money probably would put the Cavs into the luxury tax. That is a serious decision to make. Further complicating matters is that Drew Gooden, who is the starter and statistically more productive than Varejao, will make $6.4 million next year. Hard to justify giving Varejao more than that.
> Last summer, the Cavs handled the Gooden restricted free agency professionally and hammered out a fair deal. Looking ahead, getting one with Varejao promises to be challenging as well.


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/16104029.htm

In a strange way Gooden playing well might help us keep AV. Instead of the Cavs thinking they can live w/o AV if Gooden plays well enough I'm hoping he keeps AV's minutes low enough that some desperate team doesn't offer him a ridiculous contract


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

EDIT: If AV is indeed restricted he is going nowhere. Someone would have to offer something outrageous like ~10 mill a year.


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I'm still not clear on Varejao's contract status. We have his bird rights and can match any offer $ wise, but is he *restricted*? e.g. can he decide to take less money and play somewhere else?


^ Per the article, AV is restricted


----------



## Pioneer10

AV's play making a case to remain a starter



> The scouting report on Anderson Varejao is starting to change.
> It used to read this way: ``Energy player and active rebounder, especially at the offensive end. Looks to draw charges. Will flop. Not a serious scoring threat, little range, below-average jumper, below-average foul shooter, below-average post game.''
> That is why, for much of his first two seasons in the NBA, the Brazilian was considered a change-up. He was a bench player used in short spurts to shake up, or as coaches and scouts would say ``junk up,'' the game at the power forward or center spot.
> Varejao, and his reputation, are changing. He's looking more like a fastball these days.
> Never has his progression been more obvious than over the past two games. Pressed into starting duty while Drew Gooden heals from a pulled groin muscle, Varejao has displayed some of his offensive polish.
> He has poured effort into developing his offense recently. He regularly is one of the last players off the court after practice as he gets in hundreds of extra jumpers and hook shots. It's showing.
> Saturday in the victory over the Indiana Pacers, Varejao scored 13 points on 5-of-9 shooting and had eight rebounds. On Monday in Oklahoma City in a loss to the Hornets, Varejao scored a career-high 17 points on 7-of-10 shooting and grabbed nine rebounds in a career-high 38 minutes.
> He's showing a refined jumper, the ability to finish around the basket in traffic and even an improved free-throw shooting touch. After 20 games, Varejao is averaging 7.7 points and six rebounds and shooting 55 percent. All are career highs, and he's improving in all areas.
> ``I feel that I can contribute more on offense right now. That is a difference when you are a starter,'' Varejao said. ``I am getting to feel the ball more on offense, and the more times you feel the ball during a game, the easier it is for you to get a feel for shots.''
> It's too soon to project long-term results fairly. Yet there is little doubt Varejao is earning more respect, and therefore more chances, on offense.
> Someday, he hopes, that will lead to a more regular role in a starting lineup.
> ``I think I can be a starter in this league,'' Varejao said. ``I just don't want to think too much about that now. If that is coming, I am ready.''


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16228078.htm


----------



## ¹²³

*Varejao victorious on his wig night*



> CLEVELAND -- Anderson Varejao was all over the floor -- and all over the arena.
> 
> Cleveland's frizzy-haired and frantic forward, who causes chaos over 94 feet, scored 16 points and added 10 rebounds and LeBron James scored 22, leading the Cavaliers to a 104-101 win over the Charlotte Bobcats on Wednesday night.
> 
> The Cavaliers celebrated Varejao's crazy, highlighted hairdo by handing out free wigs to their fans, many of whom wore their bushy giveaways during the game to honor Cleveland's "Wild Thing."


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/6270844?CMP=OTC-K9B140813162&ATT=73

I like this quote from the article:

*"It's kind of scary, 18,000 Andys," James said. "I don't think I could come to the arena if we had wig night all the time."*

:biggrin:


----------



## ¹²³

Basketball Without Borders (São Paulo - Brazil)




























MTV Brazil


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Andy looks like he put on a little weight..


----------



## ¹²³

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Andy looks like he put on a little weight..


Fat or muscle?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

¹²³ said:


> Fat or muscle?


Muscle, which is def a good thing.


----------



## ¹²³

Any news about his contract status?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

¹²³ said:


> Any news about his contract status?


He's running out of options. No one else has the cap space to offer him.

He will either have to take a 1 yr qualifying offer, or accept a deal on the Cavs terms.

It's risky with his playing style only taking a 1 yr offer, but his agent Fegan might push him to do that.


----------



## ¹²³

Benedict_Boozer said:


> He's running out of options. No one else has the cap space to offer him.
> 
> He will either have to take a 1 yr qualifying offer, or accept a deal on the Cavs terms.
> 
> It's risky with his playing style only taking a 1 yr offer, but his agent Fegan might push him to do that.


Interesting, when will we know wich path he selected?


----------



## ¹²³




----------



## Brandname

All this time we were worried about Andy not being ready to play when he gets back, when it's really Sasha who looks completely lost out there. Frankly Andy is better than ever.

Sasha's thing has to be a confidence thing or something. His shot looks *terrible*.


----------



## remy23

*Fast Forward*

*Fast Forward*​


> After years of tweaking the roster around arguably the game’s greatest player, one gets a sense that the Cavaliers’ powers-that-be are pretty happy with the roster they’ll go to battle with on October 28 against the World Champs.
> They have the aforementioned superstar. They now have backcourt depth, the most offensively-skilled pure center in the East, and a former four-time Defensive Player of the Year.
> 
> But every great team needs that one ‘energy guy’ off the bench – call it an X-factor – whose main contribution is to wreak havoc on whatever the opponent has working. The Spurs have Manu Ginobili. The Lakers had Kurt Rambis. And then there was Dennis Rodman, who flummoxed opponents – (and David Stern, and courtside cameramen, and Madonna) – during his run with the Pistons and Bulls.
> 
> Of course, the Wine and Gold have one of the league’s finest disruptors in the person of Anderson Varejao. To his Cavalier teammates, he might be the most jovial, jocular, loveable player on the squad. To the opponent, he’s an infuriating antagonist – a crazily-coiffed nuisance.
> 
> At this time last year, he and his agent were embroiled in a nasty contract squabble that spilled into November. But the Cavaliers are a big, happy family heading into 2008-09, and that family includes the Wild Thing.
> 
> “It’s a lot different (than last year),” smiled Varejao, after a spirited workout with his teammates at the Cleveland Clinic Courts. “It’s much better, getting in on time with everybody. We’re going to have new plays and everything this year, so it’s really good for me.”
> 
> The fourth-year forward from Brazil is critical to the Cavaliers’ success. He’ll be the first Big off the bench for Mike Brown. And he’ll be asked to contribute more, considering the loss of Joe Smith and the presence of two rookies in a revamped frontcourt.
> 
> There’s a tangible confidence at the CCC this fall, a confidence that this is the best team that’s been put around LeBron James yet.
> 
> “I think our team got better,” said Andy. “Mo Williams is a guy who can score from anywhere. We have a lot of guards, which is good. The two young big men look really good, and I think they’re going to help us a lot.
> 
> Anderson’s been working on his offense in the off-season – (“I’ve been working on my jumpshot; closing in my elbow a little bit.”) – but he’ll never be asked to carry the team on that end of the floor. On a team known for solid rebounders, though, he’s one of the best. With a career average of 6.2 boards per contest, his total went up over two rebounds per contest (8.3 rpg), despite playing in just 48 games last year.
> 
> His emotional, wild side is a perfect complement to the solid, stoic Zydrunas Ilgauskas – someone he not only replaces on the court, but the man he considers his best friend on the team. The Cavaliers’ “Odd Couple” are inseparable road dogs when the Wine and Gold takes the show on the road.
> 
> How did they come to be such good friends?
> 
> “Because I played with his best friend in Barcelona – Sarunas Jasikevicius,” explained Andy. “So, when I got drafted by Orlando and got traded to Cleveland, Sarunas said, ‘Man, you’re (expletive deleted) lucky! My best friend is there. He’s a great guy.’
> 
> “So as soon as I got here, we went to dinner and hung out. We started talking and he was helping me a lot with my English. He’s a nice guy. We all know Z, and he’s a likeable person. I like to spend time with him on the road because he’s been in the league 11 years and I’ve learned a lot from him. It’s good for me, and I think it’s good for him, too.”
> 
> After a couple years in the NBA, Jasikevicius returned to play overseas and is currently balling with the high-profile K.A.E. Panathinaikos team in Greece. As a veteran of the Euroleague, Varejao talked about the massive defections that took place this summer in the NBA.
> 
> “It’s the second-best basketball league in the world,” said the 25-year-old big man. “Some guys are going to get a better chance there. And not only that, (teams) are paying a lot. There’s a lot of players over there who don’t want to come here for that reason. There’s more chance to play – more time, more minutes. And the money helps, too.”
> 
> There’s no dollar amount you can put on the infectious enthusiasm in Independence, where the squad feels that they have a chance to bring a Championship to Cleveland. And if they do, it’ll almost certainly require a strong contribution from the 6-10, 240-pounder.
> 
> “We all have to be on the same page, and we all have to do what it takes to help the team,” beamed Varejao. “We’re motivated. We’re ready for the season.”


----------

